# Wild Idea!



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

This might be crazy, but I just had an idea...as some of you are aware, I'm a singer in the early stages of a career, and I feel like I owe much of my progress to the knowledgeable listeners here at TC. How would you like to further help me become the best artist I can be? 

What if we select an aria from my rep and work on it together? I could provide some audio of me practicing and take your feedback! We could do this until the aria is in the best shape possible. I would have to trust that what we work on here stays here, but I think it could be a fun experiment! And if my career takes off you'll be able to take credit :lol: What say you?? 

Viva, Conte, Woodduck. I'm looking at you...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> This might be crazy, but I just had an idea...as some of you are aware, I'm a singer in the early stages of a career, and I feel like I owe much of my progress to the knowledgeable listeners here at TC. How would you like to further help me become the best artist I can be?
> 
> What if we select an aria from my rep and work on it together? I could provide some audio of me practicing and take your feedback! We could do this until the aria is in the best shape possible. I would have to trust that what we work on here stays here, but I think it could be a fun experiment! And if my career takes off you'll be able to take credit :lol: What say you??
> 
> Viva, Conte, Woodduck. I'm looking at you...


Sounds like a huge responsibility! Can our contract guarantee me immunity from lawsuits if you don't get hired?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Sounds like a huge responsibility! Can our contract guarantee me immunity from lawsuits if you don't get hired?


Not get hired? With your assistance I won't settle for anything less than going down in history as one of the greats :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know what I have to offer a singer - certainly no experience or pretentions as a vocal coach, and I was always a better musician than vocalist per se - but with trepidation and humility, I'm game.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I don't know what I have to offer a singer - certainly no experience or pretentions as a vocal coach, and I was always a better musician than vocalist per se - but with trepidation and humility, I'm game.


You have tons to offer a singer, but I appreciate your modesty!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I also would be happy to help (with a certain amount of trepidation).

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> I also would be happy to help (with a certain amount of trepidation).
> 
> N.


Awesome! I'd love to get Viva in here as well and then I can give you some options 

And no need for trepidation! Just help me shape some phrases, easy peasy. You guys are masters at that!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> This might be crazy, but I just had an idea...as some of you are aware, I'm a singer in the early stages of a career, and I feel like I owe much of my progress to the knowledgeable listeners here at TC. How would you like to further help me become the best artist I can be?
> 
> What if we select an aria from my rep and work on it together? I could provide some audio of me practicing and take your feedback! We could do this until the aria is in the best shape possible. I would have to trust that what we work on here stays here, but I think it could be a fun experiment! And if my career takes off you'll be able to take credit :lol: What say you??
> 
> Viva, Conte, Woodduck. I'm looking at you...


I can provide backing audio tracks for you to sing along to. You could be an internet star.

I'll have to charge you though.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

pianozach said:


> I can provide backing audio tracks for you to sing along to. You could be an internet star.
> 
> I'll have to charge you though.


Haha thanks man! I've got accompaniment for most of my rep but there are definitely some holes that need filling, particularly in Verdi...

What's your rate? :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Bonetan said:


> This might be crazy, but I just had an idea...as some of you are aware, I'm a singer in the early stages of a career, and I feel like I owe much of my progress to the knowledgeable listeners here at TC. How would you like to further help me become the best artist I can be?
> 
> What if we select an aria from my rep and work on it together? I could provide some audio of me practicing and take your feedback! We could do this until the aria is in the best shape possible. I would have to trust that what we work on here stays here, but I think it could be a fun experiment! And if my career takes off you'll be able to take credit :lol: What say you??
> 
> Viva, Conte, Woodduck. I'm looking at you...


 Do you have a teacher, and a good one ? Listen to his or her advice about matters technical and musical . Try to get advice from other respected voice teachers or contact well known opera singers if you can . You can easily she them emails asking for advice and feedback . Possibly you could send a video of your singing , and ask for advice . But pleas be prepared for possibly harsh criticism . Don't take it personally but think about it and trey to use it to improve your singing and artistry . 
Listen to recordings by the most famous and believed opera singers by all means , not only female ones , but don't imitate . Try to be your own person .


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

superhorn said:


> Do you have a teacher, and a good one ? Listen to his or her advice about matters technical and musical . Try to get advice from other respected voice teachers or contact well known opera singers if you can . You can easily she them emails asking for advice and feedback . Possibly you could send a video of your singing , and ask for advice . But pleas be prepared for possibly harsh criticism . Don't take it personally but think about it and trey to use it to improve your singing and artistry .
> Listen to recordings by the most famous and believed opera singers by all means , not only female ones , but don't imitate . Try to be your own person .


I appreciate your concern, but don't worry! My teacher, coaches, and colleagues work and perform at top houses like Bayreuth, La Scala, the Met, Wiener Staatsoper etc. I've got a great agent and amazing mentors as well. But I think my friends here at TC have a little something extra to offer that I can add to my tool box. Criticism won't bother me. Its a part of the biz!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> Haha thanks man! I've got accompaniment for most of my rep but there are definitely some holes that need filling, particularly in Verdi...
> 
> What's your rate? :lol:


Single song rate? Piano backing with free "Re-do" to accommodate alterations: $10 USD

For $20 I'll add tasteful orchestral instruments or bass and drums . . .

My rate slides down considerably for bulk orders . . .

Here's a simple orchestration I did recently:






The instrument parts are all 'virtual', and drawn from the actual orchestral score, with the addition of piano, harp, and some subtle brass stabs.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

pianozach said:


> Single song rate? Piano backing with free "Re-do" to accommodate alterations: $10 USD
> 
> For $20 I'll add tasteful orchestral instruments or bass and drums . . .
> 
> ...


Well done man! I dig the video!


----------

